# Sharing files between PC & Mac?



## carneysafc (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I have a computer running Vista and a laptop running the new Snow Leopard OSX for Mac. Also, I posted this on the Vista forum as I was unsure with which operating system the problem lies.

When using my Vista PC, I am able to go Start>Network>MACBOOKPRO etc. I am able to acess the shared folders on the Mac and transfer files from the PC.

However, When on the Mac I am unable to discover my PC. I was wondering a two things:

1. Is the problem with the Mac or the PC? - as the folders I have selected to share on the mac are accessible, yet the folders I have opted to share on the PC aren't.
2. How do I fix the problem

Any help will be really appreciated.

Cheers

*PS* I doubt the problem lies with Firewall/ Antivirus programs.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you have sharing turned on with the Mac?


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Use windows live sync, google it.


----------



## nimish (Jul 12, 2002)

Try this: 

Switch to Finder, and select Go > Connect to Server. Type in smb://{your Windows PC's IP address OR name}


----------

